# Nice African's at Petland POCO



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I was at Petland Poco today. They had 5+" fully colored male Peacocks. A few different varieties @ $37 which I think is a good deal. I bought 1 of course. At this price 

they wont last, so go check them out before I buy more 

They had a couple nice OB's, Sunshine's, Blue Peacock, Ruby Reds and a nice Bright Orange 1 all in full color.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweet I'm glad you decided to grab the one you liked! What did he end up being do you know?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ps here's a peek at them


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow those look great! Are there by any chance any full sized mbuna?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

no steve all peacocks although the all blue one did look similiar to a Cop Azureus

Kim ya I grabbed him. I couldnt resist. He looks like a sulphurhead but only time will tell. He awesome. One of my new favorite fish


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Did anyone go buy some of these Peacocks????? They received a second shipment with Haps as well but when I got there most were gone.

Im curious to see what other fish were brought in. Post a pic if you did buy 1 or some


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

There's still more than ten left. They're really nice. I can't handle it cause I wish I had an african tank lol. Black Friday is this week, just leaving that out there....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looking forward to the black Friday sales at Petland tomorrow. Pretty sure its Buy a fish, get 1 free, fish under $25 only. Time to buy a few more African's


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yup it's gonna be a good day to come in that's for sure!!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone get some cool fish!?!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I did. 

Fossochromis Rostratus (Juvie male) Tossed him in with the big boys, hes doing great!!! 

Copadachromis Geertsi (Gome) Juvie in my grow out tank. Looks to be male 
Otopharynx lithobates aka Yellow Blaze (zimbawe rocks). Juvie looks male doing great in my grow out tank


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

If u can't keep em all Justin, I'll help looking after them for you!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

This post was useless with out pics Justin. Haha kidding ill have to check out the new additions sometime. I'm up in Langley on Mondays......


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ill try to post some pictures. Is hard when they are so small. Ill post a video in a bit


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Googled those fish u picked up. All of them very nice, but that fossochromis could be insane! Let's hope he turns out like some of the pic's. If you suddenly feel the need to give him up....:bigsmile:


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha you like the fossochromis Chris!!! I have 2 of them. 1 is fairly big. 4"+ Im just not 100% sure its a male so I bought the second smaller Juvie because he was colored up at Petland and a for sure male. Kim brought them in for me a month ago but I bought a larger 1 some where else. Than I went to Petland a few weeks later and saw the ones kim got from spencer jacks and the one I bought was colored up at 2.5". Couldn't resist so I bought him. They are in the same tank. If the larger is female, the smaller male should color up as he grows. So I might have 2 males or maybe a pair  Someone else called dibs on 1 if his fossochromis turns out to be female LOL. You are second in line


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Sweet baby Jesus! A wise man once said 'If you ain't first, your last'. Story of my life....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Plumberboy said:


> Sweet baby Jesus! A wise man once said 'If you ain't first, your last'. Story of my life....


That made me laugh!

A wise man once said " If the price is right, everything is for sale" 

I also picked up a L102 Snowball Pleco today from Petland. Kim ordered it in from Spencers last week for me. Hopefully he turns out nice. Apparently Im collecting Pleco's now. LOL


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Ohhhhh. Well played....


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> A wise man once said " If the price is right, everything is for sale


That's the story of my life haha

And l102 that's a sweet looking one. I see you got the pleco bug, I think I'm getting sucked in too.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

You talked me out of going to see Kim that friday. And now I know why. Cause your keeping all the coolest fish for yourself!!!!! I haven't had a snowball in years.... Enjoy.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol you guys are funny. Plumberboy you need to come in!!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes I do. And before Justin. I'd love to post about all the wicked new fishy's I got from you too. Why don't you pm me when a order comes in, and give me just 1 hour heads up before word gets out.......:bigsmile:


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

PM me your cell and I'll text you! Justin is always first in though, he's fast lol


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

He is fast, and crafty! And has the added bonus of working out your way. I'll be in touch Kim. Let's keep all this on the down low.....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha. You snooze, you lose. Im just trying to collect the nicest African's I can Chris. If you would of sold me some of those red dragon pleco's I might of let you get a few nice fish from Kim. LOL.

As for being crafty. I like to think of it as ingenuitive. Here's my latest project! The wife needed a display shelf for her Scentsy products for a fair she was going to. The funny thing is someone bought it even though it wasnt for sale but the price was right. Took me an 1.5 hrs to make. Pallet was free  Literally made it the day before and I had a feeling it would be a hit. Made it with my cordless makita skil saw


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Very crafty indeed, but where's the pics between 2 and 3?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I betcha your a beader too eh? Lol. Nice little bench though. You can start building them to help offset the cost of your african addiction!


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I have quite a few wood pallets, some regular and some blue wood, if anyone needs some. Free.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I always seem to be on a business trip somewhere when Kim's orders come in and they get picked over before I can get in as well... It's probably for the better as I'm saving for a wedding right now and the budget is pretty tight but I hate missing out on nice fish. I used to have some pretty nice Africans but lately my tank is looking like it needs some upgrades...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sidius said:


> I always seem to be on a business trip somewhere when Kim's orders come in and they get picked over before I can get in as well... It's probably for the better as I'm saving for a wedding right now and the budget is pretty tight but I hate missing out on nice fish. I used to have some pretty nice Africans but lately my tank is looking like it needs some upgrades...


Don't worry about it Jamie. You can always come over and look at all my nice fish.  Im stock piling them so know one else will have any LOL. You are the one that turned me into an African snob. High quality only LOL. Ever since I saw your tank, I realized the ones I had were low grade. Now Im stuck spending way to much on fish hahaha

Your wedding is delaying my new tank build, although I cant complain about a trip to mexico  So I know how you feel. LOL


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Very crafty indeed, but where's the pics between 2 and 3?


Forgot to take a picture in between 1 and 4 LOL. The top is a piece of 2x8 and not from the pallet. This was a warm up for my weekend project. Motor swap in the wife's car. 14hrs later im done. I guess I missed the weekend.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Plumberboy said:


> I betcha your a beader too eh? Lol. Nice little bench though. You can start building them to help offset the cost of your african addiction!


Chris, I actually crochet. Im not into beads LOL


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Ha! U r too funny! I love it. Invite me over too, so I can look and drool at your fishies. I'll bring a couple 'pops' to the party!


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Petland Surrey (by white rock) has some small Red Nyassae Peacocks. Just over an inch.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

If Chris and you are sipping pops I just smoke so I'll be the designated driver.....maybe we should all meet then hit up the lfs. I haven't seen any additions for a while.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You missed out. Chris came over tonight to grab a beauty Ruby Red Peacock I got him from Petland Poco today. Once again they received a large shipment of fully coloured African's. 4"+ for $37 and there was a bunch of other Haps aswell. Of course I couldnt resist and bought the pick of the litter. A beauty Blue Pecock with Orange shoulders and a stance that's promising. Hopefully he can take the beating that is soon to come. LOL. My tank is full of bullies. It would be nice to see other LFS or Sponsors bring in nice African's. At this point this is the only store that has any nice ones IMO. Im all about promoting. The more they sell, the more that come in!!! They constantly bring in great juvenile fish from Spencer Jack's and now larger colored males from Alberta. 




Happy Fish keeping
Justin


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I was just at Petland. Once again another batch of Africans arrived a few days ago. Full grown bi color peacocks, juvies Calvus's and a few others. Of course i bought a couple. Go check them out.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

U have a disease my friend!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

An inability to stop buying fish!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You have 4 or 5 more tanks than me Chris lol. I think I have a disease. Only way to treat it is by buying more fish


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Plumberboy said:


> U have a disease my friend!


LOL Yes he does.. I have the same disease, it's just in remission while I pay for a wedding


----------

